# Glasurit profi chips



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

Anyone used glasurit profi system ? Bit different than finding normal shades but seems a good idea has anyone used it and what are your thoughts
Thanks


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Awesome bit of kit, as long as its kept upto date.


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

What's the correct way of finding the right shade of a colour through it ?


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

On the computet input the colour code of the vehicle. Once you have selected the colour you then able to see how many shades of that particular colour are available, at the right hand side of the variation code will be the glasurit profi code, this us the reference code to locate each shade in the profi swatches. Not all shades/variations have profi codes. If for some reason non of the variations provided dont match, you can then look at the neighbouring colour chips in the swatches for a better match. 
The beauty of the colour profi, is the colours are arranged in spectral order rather than listed in order of car manufacturer, a bit like the swatches you find at b&q.


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

So basically I have. 2 shades to a colour. Within the searches will be the the two shades listed but either side to them are alternatives incase they don't match ?


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

SprayerDrew said:


> So basically I have. 2 shades to a colour. Within the searches will be the the two shades listed but either side to them are alternatives incase they don't match ?


Exactly that mate. Really good tool to have, but costs around £2.5-3k!!


----------



## baldynappa (Mar 15, 2014)

if its 90 line good look finding lighter colours cos its never what comes out of the gun.
profis are painted with 2k not water so they not an exact match of what your mixing
I HATE using them


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Same with other schemes mate,i was told a lot of them are printed too so it never matches what comes out the gun ! Sometimes i look at a chip and think thats bang on then i mix it, do spray out card and its nothing like it !


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Glasurit cards are sprayed out using sata spray guns at 2.0 bar of pressure. Devilbiss guns didnt pass the approval of replicating colour shade when used at 2.0 bar? Think they only reproduced correct shade at 1.8 bar of pressure. Maybe this is why u are having trouble reproducing colour??


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

I was after a colour with two shades to it when sprayed out none of the shades matched the car. i heard the profi chips should match 55 and 90 line schemes. i suppose gun choice is as good as the setup and is as good as the guys technique doiing it . no two painters are the same. for instance a drop coat with 55 line is lighter if drop coated at 1.5 bar instead of 2


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

pcm1980 said:


> Glasurit cards are sprayed out using sata spray guns at 2.0 bar of pressure. Devilbiss guns didnt pass the approval of replicating colour shade when used at 2.0 bar? Think they only reproduced correct shade at 1.8 bar of pressure. Maybe this is why u are having trouble reproducing colour??


I base at around 1.7 to 1.8 bar with pro lite


----------

